# Titan Capspray 115 for Cabinets



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a Fuji 4 stage HVLP and a Graco Truecoat Pro II airless handheld there are places for both. I'm spraying all my interior doors after removing the old finish with poly using the HVLP or at least I started to, only one done so far.

The only way to control an airless is if you can change tips sizes. I modified my tip guards on the Graco so I can use any Rac X standard of fine finish tips. No matter what the paint can suggests, try smaller or you'll be running with it or have runs in the finish.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd like to know his logic of using windshield washer fluid to thin this or any kind of paint, that just makes no since to me.
There's just nothing in it that's going to help that paint bond or self level.


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

Using windshield washer fluid to thin latex for spraying is fairly common as it's 70-80% water with methanol for a solvent most often. I've never tried it but it supposedly drys faster. You can spray most latex paints with a 4-stage HVLP without thinning easily but some brands, etc. might need the use of a pressure pot to get the material up to the needle.


----------



## rml63 (Jan 29, 2016)

My friend had some wwf lying around and thought he would give it a try. I did not know a 4 stage hvlp could shoot unthinned latex paint. We thinned the paint without giving it a try full strength, I am really trying to find a solution to paint baseboards that does not require the manual labour of brushing.


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

rml63 said:


> My friend had some wwf lying around and thought he would give it a try. I did not know a 4 stage hvlp could shoot unthinned latex paint. We thinned the paint without giving it a try full strength, I am really trying to find a solution to paint baseboards that does not require the manual labour of brushing.


I know a guy that finishes for a living and hasn't thinned latex for years using a Fuji 4-stage also and a pressure pot at times. He also sometimes heats the latex with warm water for small amounts and a space heater for his two gallon pressure pot. Some of his jobs took over 100 gallons to do. He's my idol! :smile:

Bacause of him, I use the 3M PPS system with Fuji my Xpc guns.


----------



## rml63 (Jan 29, 2016)

That is a fine looking setup. I was also thinking a compliment sprayer to a hvlp would be a titan ed655 (light diaphram pump) or the very popular titan 440 I have to restaint the 18" Plywood soffit and I am afraid the ed655 would not pump very well beyond the 50 feet of hose.


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

rml63 said:


> That is a fine looking setup. I was also thinking a compliment sprayer to a hvlp would be a titan ed655 (light diaphram pump) or the very popular titan 440 I have to restaint the 18" Plywood soffit and I am afraid the ed655 would not pump very well beyond the 50 feet of hose.


The ED655 is listed as a .35GPM max unit which is around a .017" tip size and that's a fairly healthy size. Some reason why you'd need more than 50' of hose?


----------



## rml63 (Jan 29, 2016)

Your right the ed655 is a fair size pump, however , thinking past my soffit jobs, I have 2 outbuildings thst need repainting. Even with 50' of hose and another 50' of extension cord I still can't reach either one. 

It was always my understanding with any tool purchase that buying a machine that has more capacity than what you currently need is less of a risk than buying something that may not suit your needs in the future.


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

rml63 said:


> Your right the ed655 is a fair size pump, however , thinking past my soffit jobs, I have 2 outbuildings thst need repainting. Even with 50' of hose and another 50' of extension cord I still can't reach either one.
> 
> It was always my understanding with any tool purchase that buying a machine that has more capacity than what you currently need is less of a risk than buying something that may not suit your needs in the future.


Those are way out outbuildings!!

Maybe you could ask Titan about hose length? I know HVLP has a max hose length with its much lower pressure, my Fuji is 54'.


----------



## rml63 (Jan 29, 2016)

I guess I didn't see it but 54' of hose is a good length for a hvlp . Yes my outbuildings are way out. I think the 440 will take a 300' hose, but I have to wonder do I or will I ever get my use out these expensive tools.


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

rml63 said:


> I guess I didn't see it but 54' of hose is a good length for a hvlp . Yes my outbuildings are way out. I think the 440 will take a 300' hose, but I have to wonder do I or will I ever get my use out these expensive tools.


My Fuji came with the standard 25' hose which is rigid and a 6' whip hose. If you have to climb a ladder, 6' is too short. They had a 10' whip also but I wondered about max length so I emailed Fuji and 54' was their answer. I use both whips at times.

I know what you mean, I'm a admitted tool slut! :smile:


----------



## rml63 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Titan 440 Multifinish*

Well having been at SW yesterday I started talking to the Sales rep and he showed me the brochure for the Titan 440 multifinish. A airless pump with a compressor for lower (hvlp like) spraying as I understand it.

It competes with the Graco 395 finish pro. I have watched the review of the 440 MF at Topcoat reviews and it looks very interesting. They also make an aircoat which is the ED655 with a compressor which looks like it would be lighter (to load in the back of a van) if I want to spray some stuff for my kids.

Have you looked into either one? I would be interested to hear yours and everyone else's thoughts on the Multifinish or Aircoat machines.


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Titan 440 Multifinish*



rml63 said:


> Well having been at SW yesterday I started talking to the Sales rep and he showed me the brochure for the Titan 440 multifinish. A airless pump with a compressor for lower (hvlp like) spraying as I understand it.
> 
> It competes with the Graco 395 finish pro. I have watched the review of the 440 MF at Topcoat reviews and it looks very interesting. They also make an aircoat which is the ED655 with a compressor which looks like it would be lighter (to load in the back of a van) if I want to spray some stuff for my kids.
> 
> Have you looked into either one? I would be interested to hear yours and everyone else's thoughts on the Multifinish or Aircoat machines.


No, I haven't but a quick look shows those two are way apart in price. The ED655 is less than half the price of the Titan 440 multifinish being over $2K.


----------



## rml63 (Jan 29, 2016)

Oh I guess what I meant was the Aircoat (ED655 + compressor) compared to 440 Multifinish (440 + compressor), I think the Aircoat machine would be cheaper than the 440 MF because the compresser side of the Aircoat is the ED655 (which as you know is diaphram pump).

The SW sales rep said that diaphram pumps are more prone clogging problems I don't know since I have never used one. I did learn from the folks on painttalk that a diaphram pump requires less paint to prime and the specs say both the Aircoat is 56 lbs and the ED655 on its own is 27lbs.


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

rml63 said:


> Oh I guess what I meant was the Aircoat (ED655 + compressor) compared to 440 Multifinish (440 + compressor), I think the Aircoat machine would be cheaper than the 440 MF because the compresser side of the Aircoat is the ED655 (which as you know is diaphram pump).
> 
> The SW sales rep said that diaphram pumps are more prone clogging problems I don't know since I have never used one. I did learn from the folks on painttalk that a diaphram pump requires less paint to prime and the specs say both the Aircoat is 56 lbs and the ED655 on its own is 27lbs.


The priming isn't a big deal just means more paint remains in the machine when you shut it off. They all do that and you always lose something.

Is the Aircoat rebuildable? The Graco handhelds are.


----------



## rml63 (Jan 29, 2016)

I would hope the aircoat is rebuildable, but I don't really know. I had a look at the graco 390 highboy I like the idea of a straight intake pipe. It would seem to me the highboy would be easier to clean.

Mike


----------



## sugurfoot (Aug 2, 2021)

rml63 said:


> I guess I didn't see it but 54' of hose is a good length for a hvlp . Yes my outbuildings are way out. I think the 440 will take a 300' hose, but I have to wonder do I or will I ever get my use out these expensive tools.


----------



## sugurfoot (Aug 2, 2021)

Have you not heard of a generator


----------

